# Will PCD preinstall the Clear Protective Covering?



## midlands (Sep 5, 2010)

My PCD date is edging ever closer (12/13!), and I'm getting really excited. I'm planning on a meandering, 3-week drive back from SC to the San Francisco Bay Area, which is probably 5,000 miles.

I'm planning on ordering the windscreen accessory; it may be $550, but I've heard it's well worth it. Does anybody know — will the PCD preinstall the BMW Clear Protective Covering for me? (It's essentially a "clear bra" for the front — PNs 51 91 0 444 607 and 51 91 0 444 608.) I'm asking because, if so, I'll get it for the trip back to CA…lots of insects and stones along the way. But, if not, there's no point wasting the money; I'll need to take off right away from the PC after the day is done…

Thanks!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Long story short... Our shop has tried installing the clear protective covering on previous vehicles without much luck. After several tries with several installers and customer's still not satisfied, they decided to no longer offer that option.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

I think you should hire an expert because I am sure many people would choose this option!

I know I would to protect my new Bimmer!


----------

